# 99 ZL 440 Arctic Cat Parts...will fit most Cat Sleds



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Well the crank shaft went out on my sled, so deciding whether to part it out or sell it as is?

If anyone knows of anyone with need of some, or it would be fine to drop a new motor in...


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

Intersested in ski's if you want to sell them.


----------

